# Just got my first Nature's Garden scents



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

and I am so darn excited! LOL Yes, I excite easy. 

Not totally sure what I think OOB.... but we'll see how they soap. Most are different from what I have done before. 

Bamboo & White Grapefruit... I bought this for something special. Smelling it OOB I am not as confident, but I will soap it next week and see what it does. Definitely strong on the fresh green notes. 

Bergamot & Tarragon Leaves... going to try this with Earl Grey Tea per a request... it is definitely different, but I liked it.

Sweet Orange Chili Pepper. I get the citrus from it OOB, but not as strong as the citrus I am used to... the pepper is there in an underlayer... Becca could not smell it, but I catch it at the tail end. It does not smell quite how I imagined. I was looking for an alternative to the Mango Peach Salsa we did last year... loved it, but it did NOT behave. 

Coconut Lime Verbena.... neither Becca nor I thought it smelled anywhere as near as good OOB as Candle Science and I was told it discolors... I had not checked as I did not expect that. I've used CLV from CS and Peaks both and neither discolors AT ALL. OOB this smells better than Peaks, but frankly that does not say much. 

I also got Bay Rum and Lime Cilantro. 

So I am excited to play with new stuff...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Their shipping prices are A LOT better than Peaks!!!! LOL


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The Sweet Orange and Chili Pepper is a good seller for me. You do need to use more of it than other FOs as it is on the light side.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you that helps to know!

In general how do their scents run in strength? In comparison to Peaks or Candle Science scents if anyone knows....

 I already use a fairly heavy hand with scents.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Because of how good her priceing is, her scents are very attractive. A few of her scents are better than what I was using, better than what I had duped, a few so much so that although I love my originals, these are so different they will be new soap called something new in the line.

When you look at the CLV she carries, it shouldn't discolor and it didn't discolor for me...but then I do not 100% goatmilk soap either like her tester does. Her fragrances so far are for me higher quality, more notes....I do have my favorites at Aroma Haven, SOS and CandleScience that I can't switch from. What I love about NG is that if you buy the whole amount if she discontinues something, you can continue to buy it from her...unlike when AH discontined Bonzai, I had not choice but to dupe it or switch to something else...wasn't a happy camper. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Vicki that helps to read. 

The ones I got are far enough different from what I have gotten before for the most part to be well... different to me. 

On a lot her prices were not *that much* different from what I was paying, but the shipping difference is HUGE. 

So I am going to try some of hers to replace our old favorites..... or some of them anyway. I think I might get lynched if I changed our Honeysuckle Jasmine. 

But I plan to try her Moonlight Path, BRV, Pink Sugar, and Love Spell next... 

good to hear on the CLV... I need to soap it next week so we'll see. I don't do 100% goats milk... I melt my lye with water and add milk after the oils.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Lynn
Please let us know how they turn out!! 

*But I plan to try her Moonlight Path, BRV, Pink Sugar, and Love Spell next... *


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting that her CLV does not discolor. I used that my first year making soap and it was brown. Not as dark as Dragon's Blood but close. Wonder what changed? I just might have to give it another try.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use NG's Pink Sugar. It soaps like a dream and discolors to a dark brown. I also recently tried their BRV. No A at all. I'm not sure about D. Probably not much. I colored the BRV the way I always do and it turned out beautiful. So far I have been really happy with most of the NG scents I use. The only ones I haven't been happy with that I recently tried were the Sandalwood and Sandalwood Vanilla. The scent on both is extremely light. I have to sniff and really think about it. These were the exception though. Most of their scents I have found to be plenty strong at .7 ppo. Here's a pic of my BRV.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Heather!!!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you Heather!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And Vanilla Sandalwood, be it from Daystar, AH or NG is one of my top sellers. It smells awful in the mold (cat pee) but mellows to yummy on the cure rack, exactly like Rice Flower Shea (playdoh in the mold) does. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

My Vanilla Patchouli started well... but stuttered. Neither it nor Sandlewood sells well. though Dragon's Blood DOES.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion I need some sort of good sandalwood in my line. I just got an order of all the Oregon Trails sandalwoods. OOB, very strong and good smelling. I'm waiting for my first AH/RE order.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love, love, love Sandalwood.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

LynninTX said:


> But I plan to try her Moonlight Path, BRV, Pink Sugar, and Love Spell next...


 If you are interested, I could send you slivers of these and save you from ordering, soaping and possibly being disappointed.
I am fairly certain I still have a bar of Moonlight Path somewhere in my mess. I know I should have the others on hand. BRV is my best seller. Vicki has pointed out it is considerably different than the ones she has soaped in the past. I sent her a sliver of mine. 
The Pink Sugar discolors to dark brown and the Love Spell does not discolor. The Moonlight Path discolored somewhat to tan but held some of the soap dye I used with pink and purple.

I have used mostly NG scents for most of my soaping experience. My older sister ordered from them for her candle business so I just used the same FOs.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Best Coconut Lime Verbena for me is from Wholesale Supplies Plus. Behaves well, doesn't discolor and smells lovely. Sandalwood Vanilla from Majestic Mountain Sage is also good and a nice strong scent (actually MMS FOs are some of the strongest I've found, right up there with Sweetcakes).


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Roseanna,

That would be great. Thank you. 

Lynn Jones
11954 State Hwy 87N
Timpson, TX 75975

Right now I use Peaks Moonlight Path and it is a good seller for me. Behaves and does not discolor.

I am using Candle Science Love Spell (Peaks is a bit better, but more expensive). Neither accelerates or discolors.

And Peaks Pink Sugar. Does not accelerate, colors DARK brown. 

The CLV from CS is VERY good. The Peaks one is terrible. Neither discolors or accelerates. 

BRV from CS.... smells great, does not accelerate, but does turn kind of a mustard yellowish brown. 

the pink sugar, love spell, and brv are my current top selling FOs...


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh and I can't say for sure Moonlight dies not discolor a bit... I color it blue with darker blue swirls... and the color comes through perfectly.


----------

